# Canker sores and warts.....are they systematically related?



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

If I recall correctly, canker sores and warts (plantar) are both a immune system response. I suffer from horrible canker sores (the ulcer type ones inside my mouth) and also have planter warts on my feet. I've tried various treatments for the canker sores and only thing that makes them so they aren't so bad is eliminating all dairy. With the warts, I treat them with the wart acid stuff in the tube, and they do go away, and I keep treating them for a couple months after, but they always reappear on different parts of my feet. Any ideas?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the heads up on dairy and canker sores! I have no answer for your question, have never had plantar warts (did get a wart on my wrist year ago and got it frozen off, no recurrences). But, I got canker sores ALL the time. Bite my lip=automatic canker sore. But I've been off dairy for thrush in DD for 6 weeks and I just realized that I've bitten my lip and no canker sore.

Not to hijack your thread, but I get them more often at the time of my AF. Do you? I've asked drs. no help at all. And the whole time I was pg not a single canker sore--and I was drinking milk.







when we lived in a different city,both DH and I had a a lot less canker sores--makes me wonder about the water.

I have used Acyclovir on the canker sores, doens't seem to help much. I drink lots of OJ, stings a little, but maybe the Vit C helps?


----------



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

nak, L-Lycene helps with cancer sores, my mom swears by it.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Not to hijack your thread, but I get them more often at the time of my AF. Do you? I've asked drs. no help at all. And the whole time I was pg not a single canker sore--and I was drinking milk.







when we lived in a different city,both DH and I had a a lot less canker sores--makes me wonder about the water.

Whole time I was pregnant I didn't get one single one either!!!!! Crazy eh!


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

I remember reading something about L-lysine inhibiting the herpes virus somehow. I really cannot remember. But I started taking lysine for something else and wonderfully warts (many of them) on my legs started to disappear. I have had them literally for years and years and have tried every single things on them. I think both canker sores and warts are caused by herpes viruses, cannot remember which ones. So, that would make sense.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Just a few things to comment on and share. I used to get cankers ALL THE TIME. I also had warts as a child/teen. Once as a teen I got some kind of crazy virus and had 30 cankers at once, partly exacerbated by my braces! Like some of you I had none while pregnant and the early nursing days. They'd return later, probably as my hormones evened out. Same with acne for me. I actually thought EVERYONE got cankers if they bit their lip or cheek.

Anyway, things have gotten MUCH better for me. Maybe it's just hormonal, but I believe my traditional diet, especially adding Cod Liver Oil has really helped in this regard. Just throwing it out in case someone else might benefit....


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

When I get a canker sore, I've been taking a Vitamin E capsule and biting it open then squeezing it onto the canker sore before I go to bed, and they've been going away a lot faster.
HTH

How different are fish oil capsules and Cod Liver? I take fish every day. I got some, didn't start eating dairy, so who knows. Got AF.









ETA: babygrant, what did the warts do while you were pg? did they get smaller or go away? I wonder if some hormone kills the virus?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I can not recommend Oil of Oregano enough. It's been a life saver for me. I had flat warts all over the inside of my arm for years. I tried everyting - burning, freezing, duct tape, bloodroot - you name it, I tried it. Then, I read about Oil of Oregano being a powerful antiviral, antibacterial, antifungal agent and I tried it and within two weeks, my warts were gone.

In July, I started with a painful bump on the tip of my finger. I never associated it with a wart but it got so incredibly painful. I went to the derm, was told it was a wart and they burned it. Of course, this didn't work so I started on heavy doses of Oil of Oregano and within 5 days, it's 80% better.

I have found the Oil of Oregano with 70% carvacrol to be the most effective. I take the maximum acute dose of 2 capsuls 3x a day for a week or two and it makes a tremendous difference.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

No idea about canker sores, as neither DP nor I get them, but...

High quality TTO has done wonders for us. So has Wart Wonder that I can get at Whole Foods or Frontier. I just put the oil on straight, put one of those corn bandages over the oil/wart and repeat once or twice a day. DP gets them in delicate places where there's too much friction for a bandage, so he just rubs the oil in real good as often as he remembers. Takes much longer that way, but still does a good job.


----------



## tootersmom (Apr 28, 2007)

As PP said tea tree oil for warts. I've also heard thuja works wonders.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

gluten sensitivity can cause canker sores. also, selenium will help warts and cold sores (herpes), along with the lysine. oil of oregano is the one i keep forgetting to buy. . .


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

*Warts were worse when I have been pregnant.* It's almost as if they have gotten a boost by my horomones!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a few warts too & have been taking L-Lysine. I am also treating with some liquid wart remover & clear duct tape. That is working good as long as I do it.lol It seems any time I try to treat my warts they get pissed off & get bigger though. The one on my toe is huge, but I did the duct tape/liquid stuff for 1 or 2 weeks & it has gone down alot & has not gotten bigger. I need to do it some more.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

As far as the canker sores....hydation is a huge key element...drinking 2-4L a day and taking a multivitamin by Floradix...has helped me so much.


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

I used to get the canker sores, but never have gotten warts. I had to chime in with my own canker cure, though, because when I was getting them, I was willing to try ANYTHING to get rid of them.

I always got them, even as a child, one or two at a time. After I had my DD, I started getting multiple sores all the time. Sometimes I actually had to call out of work because it was so bad I could not talk at all. It was excrutiating!

After trying lots of things, I figured out I am sensitive to soium lauryl sufate (SLS) in toothpaste. Almost all mainstream toothpastes have it. I am using a product called Squigle that I have to order online because I don't know of anyplace you can buy it. Burts Bees toothpaste doesn't have SLS either, but I think it's discontinued. I don't know about other natural brands. Biotene doesn't have it either, I don't think, and that's available in drug stores.

After I stopped using the SLS toothpaste about a month, they went away and stayed away. I hardly ever get them now.

And for when you actually have one, I use the Biotene mouthwash, and it works pretty well to keep it clean and it's not harsh.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

My dentist told me that, but I couldn't find any toothpaste w/out SLS. Thanks for telling me which ones!


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

I really like my Squigle, but it's kinda pricey when you factor in shipping. I get it from Amazon and order several tubes at a time. Really, I wouldn't care if if cost $30 a tube as long as I don't get those awful sores anymore.


----------

